# Palit bringt GeForce GTX285 mit 2GiB Grafikspeicher



## xTc (24. Februar 2009)

*Nachdem viele Hersteller Eigenkreationen auf Basis der GeFroce GXT260 auf den Markt gebracht haben, folgen nun die ersten Karten auf Basis der GTX285 die nicht Nvidias Referenzdesign entsprechen. 
Als erster Hersteller macht Palit diesen Schritt und verpasst der GTX285 einen neuen Kühler. Zusätzlich plant Palit eine GTX285 mit 2GiB Grafikspeicher auf den Markt zu bringen.*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Palit plant eine GeForce GTX285 mit alternativem Kühler auf den Markt zu bringen. Diese soll wie gewohnt mit 1GiB, aber auch in einer Version mit 2GiB erscheinen. Damit ist Palit der erste Hersteller der eine solche Karte anbieten wird.

Der Grafikprozessor soll dabei mit 648MHz takten, der Speicher mit 2.500MHz. Über die Taktrate der Shader-Einheiten ist noch nichts bekannt.Diese werden aber wohl auch mit 1.476MHz takten. Somit würde die Palit GTX285 1GiB/2GiB von den Taktraten fast den Referenzvorgaben von Nvidia entsprechen. Ledigilich der Speicher wäre ein paar MHz schneller.

Gekühlt wird die GTX285 mittels zwei PWM-Lüfter, die sich der Temperatur des Grafikprozessors anpassen. Der Kühler verfügt weiterhin über 4 Heatpipes die die Wärme ableiten sollen.

Leider sind noch keine Informationen über den Preis, sowie den Erscheinungs-Termin bekannt.

Quelle:
techPowerUp! News :: Palit Releases Custom GeForce GTX 285 Cards With 1 GB and 2 GB Memory


----------



## Dr. Cox (24. Februar 2009)

2GB sind doch total unnötig.


----------



## d4rk_tr1nker (24. Februar 2009)

Würd ich auch sagen, 1gb will ich ja noch gut finden, aber 2 gb ...


----------



## lancelot (24. Februar 2009)

Dr. Cox schrieb:


> 2GB sind doch total unnötig.



Ja das würde ich auch unterstützen! Für was????


----------



## Stefan Payne (24. Februar 2009)

Dr. Cox schrieb:


> 2GB sind doch total unnötig.


32MiB sind doch völlig unnötig (gewesen)  Rage 128(Pro) Riva TNT(2)
64MiB sind doch völlig unnötig (gewesen)  (Radeon/Radeon 7x00, Geforce 1 und 2)
128MiB sind doch völlig unnötig (gewesen)  (Radeon 8500/Ti4200).
256MiB sind doch völlig unnötig (gewesen) (Radeon 9800/FX/6800).
512MiB sind doch völlig unnötig (gewesen) (Radeon x1800/19x0, 79x0).
1 GiB sind doch völlig unnötig (Radeon 48x0/8800/9800).
 2 GiB sind doch völlig unnötig.


Merkst du, worauf ich hinaus will??
Das ist nicht unnötig, früher oder später *braucht man den Speicher*, oder willst du heute wirklich noch eine 256MiB Karte nutzen?!

Die wo sich damals in weiser Voraussicht 'ne x1800/x19x0 mit 512MiB gekauft haben, sind fein raus, die können auch heute noch diese Karten benutzen, die aber den Zusätzlichen Speicher für unnötig hielten, können die Karten nur noch an die Wand klatschen.

Ist übrigens mit den G92 Teilen momentan ähnlich, hier *braucht man 1GiB VRAM*, die mit 512MiB kann man an die Wand Klatschen mittlererweile, aber auch die Radeons mit 1024MiB sind teilweise weit vor ihren Kollegen mit weniger Speicher.
Du siehst, mehr Grafikspeicher ist nie unnötig, es ist nur *Momentan nicht so notwendig*, das heißt aber nicht, das nicht doch schon das eine oder andere jetzt vorhandene Spiel davon profitieren könnte...


----------



## Dr. Cox (24. Februar 2009)

Sorry Stefan, aber das was du da geschrieben hast, brauche ich mir nicht einmal durchzulesen, um zu merken dass du überhaupt nicht verstanden hast, wie ich das meinte. Bei einer HD5870/GTX380 werden 2GB Vram sicherlich Vorteile bringen, wenn beide Karten deutlich schneller als eine GTX280/285 sind, wovon ich jetzt gutgläubig mal ausgehen. Bei einer GTX285 sind 2GB jedoch sinnlos, bevor du von den 2GB profitierst befindest du dich eh im unspielbaren bereich und hast vielleicht 10 Frames oder so. Eine 6800 Ulra mit 512 MB (ja die gab es auch) hat von 512 MB auch erst im unspielbaren Bereich profitiert. Die 7800GTX konnte mit 512MB dann schon etwas mehr anfangen. Verstehst du jetzt worauf ich hinaus will?

2GB bringen bei der GTX285 rein gar nichts, da die *GPU* einfach leistungsmäßig zu schwach ist. In den Auflösungen/Settings in denen 2GB etwas bringen würden reicht die *GPU-Leistung* einfach nicht aus, um ein Spiel flüssig darzustellen


----------



## Stefan Payne (24. Februar 2009)

Das Mehr an Speicher bringt immer was, wenn große Texturen verwendet werden und der Speicher ausgeht.

Denn der Zugriff auf den eigenen Speiocher ist um Welten günstiger als auf den Hauptspeicher zuzugreifen.


----------



## Dr. Cox (24. Februar 2009)

Bevor einer GTX285 der Speicher ausgeht, ist die GPU bereits nicht mehr in der Lage eine flüssige Framerate darzustellen. Ließ doch bitte noch einmal meinen vorherigen Post


----------



## Stefan Payne (24. Februar 2009)

Das halte ich für ein Gerücht, zumal man den Speicher ja nicht andauernd auslesen müsste, manchmal reichts auch einfach ihn zu haben, um da irgendwas, was man ab und an mal braucht, reinpacken kann.


----------



## Dr. Cox (24. Februar 2009)

Man kann sich auch alles krampfhaft zurechtbiegen nur um nicht zugeben zu müssen das man nicht ganz recht hat....


Nenne mir doch mal bitte ein Spiel, bei dem meiner GTX280 der Grafikspeicher ausgeht und ich *nicht* bereits unter 20 Frames habe weil die GPU nicht mehr genug Dampf hat


----------



## Bloemfontein (24. Februar 2009)

Bitte leute, das ist hier jetzt genug
führt euren streit per PN weiter oder per Instant massanger
Ich danke euch viel mals.

So, zum Thema: ich finde es gut, dass jetzt auch GTX285-Karten mit alternativen Kühlern kommen, bei der GTX280 habe ich das gemisst. generell sind 2GB VRAMein bisschen überdemensioniert, es sei denn man will sich erst in 2-3Jahren eine neue Graka kaufen. Für Spiele wie GTA4 sind die 2GB bestimmt nützlich, auch für andere mit sehr hohen Qualitätseinstellungen, allerdings limitiert da die GPU selbst schon teilweise.


----------



## push@max (24. Februar 2009)

Ich warte die ersten Tests und den Preis ab...ich vermute, dass die 2GB für den Chip ein bisschen viel sind und sich der Aufpreis nicht lohnt.


----------



## Dr. Cox (24. Februar 2009)

Bloemfontein schrieb:


> Bitte leute, das ist hier jetzt genug
> führt euren streit per PN weiter oder per Instant massanger
> Ich danke euch viel mals.



Wo wird denn hier gestritten? 

Schon einmal etwas von einer Diskussion gehört? 



> Eine *Diskussion* (_Erörterung, Zwiegespräch_, von lat. _discutio, -cussi (quatio)_ = _1. zerschlagen, zertrümmern, 2. abschütteln, 3. (gerichtlich) prüfen, untersuchen, verhören_) ist ein Gespräch zwischen zwei oder mehreren *Diskutanten*, in dem meist über ein oder mehrere bestimmte Themen gesprochen _(diskutiert)_ wird, wobei jede Seite ihre Argumente vorträgt. Als solche ist sie Teil zwischenmenschlicher Kommunikation.



Diskussion ? Wikipedia


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Februar 2009)

Es gibt im Prinzip kein Spiel, das mehr als 1Gb Videoram braucht. Mag sein, dass es in einem Jahr anders ist, aber dann gibts schon eine GTX390 oder so.
Ich stimme Dr. Cox da schon zu.


----------



## Stormtrooper500D (24. Februar 2009)

Also ich würd sie mir holen, die bringts bestimmt grad bei GTA iV^^


----------



## The_Freak (24. Februar 2009)

Ich find 2GB echt unnutz, dann sind ja alle 32bit Betriebssystem Nutzer echt am ende, wenn dann nur noch rund 1,5 GB für den Arbeitsspeicher übrig bleiben, und dass in Zeiten von Windows Vista


----------



## metze (25. Februar 2009)

The_Freak schrieb:


> Ich find 2GB echt unnutz, dann sind ja alle 32bit Betriebssystem Nutzer echt am ende, wenn dann nur noch rund 1,5 GB für den Arbeitsspeicher übrig bleiben, und dass in Zeiten von Windows Vista



Was'n das für ein Unsinn 

Ist mir noch nie passiert, hatte 32bit Vista und 4870 1GB und von 3 GB-Ram wurden auch 3GB genutzt.
Memory Remap oder wie das heisst, hilft bekanntlich wenns da Probleme gibt.

----
Halte 2 GB auch für ziemlich überdimensioniert, der Schritt zu 1,5 GB wäre wahrscheinlich sinnvoller.

mfg


----------



## cubbi223 (25. Februar 2009)

metze schrieb:


> Was'n das für ein Unsinn
> 
> Ist mir noch nie passiert, hatte 32bit Vista und 4870 1GB und von 3 GB-Ram wurden auch 3GB genutzt.
> Memory Remap oder wie das heisst, hilft bekanntlich wenns da Probleme gibt.
> ...


 
das funzt aber nur mit Vista x64. ausser du nutzt "PAE" (oder so ) um unter 32 bit mehr wie 4 gb nutzen zu können


----------



## SilentKilla (25. Februar 2009)

@ Dr. Cox

Schau dir mal folgenden Vergleich der 9800GTX+ 512 MB mit ihrer 1 GB Kollegin an.

Geforce 9800 GTX+ mit 1 GB Videospeicher im Test - Geforce 9800 GTX+, Test, Benchmark, Videospeicher, VRAM, 1GB, 1024
http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,6...ideospeicher-im-Test/Grafikkarte/Test/?page=8

Von mangelder Rechenleistung kann da keine Rede sein. Die 512 MB Version ist einfach nur so langsam, weil ihr schlichtweg der Speicher ausgeht. Ähnlich wird es sich bei der GTX 285 verhalten, sobald die Zeit entprechender Spiele reif ist.
Ich bin der Meinung, dass im Hinblick auf spätere Spiele 2 GiB durchaus sinnvoll für eine GTX 285 sind. Denn die Rechenleistung besitzt sie, um mit dem Mehr an Speicher locker umgehen zu können. Ich sage nur: 177.9 GB/s Speicherdurchsatz bei 1390 MHz Takt.


----------



## Bucklew (25. Februar 2009)

The_Freak schrieb:


> Ich find 2GB echt unnutz, dann sind ja alle 32bit Betriebssystem Nutzer echt am ende, wenn dann nur noch rund 1,5 GB für den Arbeitsspeicher übrig bleiben, und dass in Zeiten von Windows Vista


Grafikkarten mappen nicht ihren gesamten Speicher ins OS, die kriegen nur einen gewissen Bereich (256MB oder so) und gut.


----------



## Dr. Cox (25. Februar 2009)

SilentKilla schrieb:


> @ Dr. Cox
> 
> Schau dir mal folgenden Vergleich der 9800GTX+ 512 MB mit ihrer 1 GB Kollegin an.
> 
> ...




Die 9800 GTX und die HD4870/512MB sind auch miese Speicherkrüppel, beide Karten kamen schon bei Release mit zu wenig Speicher für die Rechenleistung der GPU. Dass 512MB zu wenig sind das sollte inzwischen so gut wie jeder wissen. Aber 1GB sind für eine GTX280/285 noch mehr als ausreichend. Wie gesagt, sobald meiner GTX280 der Vram ausgeht bin ich eh schon bei weniger als 20 Frames. Wenn du mir nicht glauben solltest teste es entweder mit riva-tuner selber oder sag mir was ich für dich testen soll


----------



## Namaker (25. Februar 2009)

Sieh es doch mal anders: Jeder setzt sich seine Grafikprioritäten selbst. Ich könnte bei Crysis nicht auf (very) high Models und Texturen verzichten, die Shader und Schatten können aber ruhig auf mittel stehen. Und stell dir jetzt mal vor, jemand würde bei einer GTX285 Crysis mit Rygels Mod spielen, will die schicken Texturen verwenden aber auch auf seine hohe Auflösung und AA nicht verzichten, da kann es schon passieren, dass die 1GiB volllaufen...


----------



## Dr. Cox (25. Februar 2009)

Mag vielleicht sein, dennoch wird man sich bei diesen Einstellungen im Framebereich von unter 20 befinden, was eh nicht mehr flüssig ist, da helfen dann auch 2Gb Vram nichts mehr wenn die GPU nicht mehr genug Leistung für die gewählte Einstellung hat


----------



## The_Freak (25. Februar 2009)

Bucklew schrieb:


> Grafikkarten mappen nicht ihren gesamten Speicher ins OS, die kriegen nur einen gewissen Bereich (256MB oder so) und gut.




Das kenne ich aber eigentlich anders?
Dachte immer, dass Windows alle 2GB dann "mit verwalten" müsste.
Naja, lernt man  halt dazu 

Gruß


----------



## SilentKilla (25. Februar 2009)

Dr. Cox schrieb:


> Die 9800 GTX und die HD4870/512MB sind auch miese Speicherkrüppel, beide Karten kamen schon bei Release mit zu wenig Speicher für die Rechenleistung der GPU. Dass 512MB zu wenig sind das sollte inzwischen so gut wie jeder wissen. Aber 1GB sind für eine GTX280/285 noch mehr als ausreichend. Wie gesagt, sobald meiner GTX280 der Vram ausgeht bin ich eh schon bei weniger als 20 Frames. Wenn du mir nicht glauben solltest teste es entweder mit riva-tuner selber oder sag mir was ich für dich testen soll



D.h. du behauptest die Menge des Speichers passt ideal zur Rechenleistung der GTX 285...soso.


----------



## The Rock (25. Februar 2009)

Dr. Cox schrieb:


> Mag vielleicht sein, dennoch wird man sich bei diesen Einstellungen im Framebereich von unter 20 befinden, was eh nicht mehr flüssig ist, da helfen dann auch 2Gb Vram nichts mehr wenn die GPU nicht mehr genug Leistung für die gewählte Einstellung hat


Gibt ja auch noch die SLI Option, und da wird die 2 GB 285 aber allen SOWAS von wegziehen.


----------



## Dr. Cox (25. Februar 2009)

SilentKilla schrieb:


> D.h. du behauptest die Menge des Speichers passt ideal zur Rechenleistung der GTX 285...soso.



Er hat es endlich verstanden, hurra


----------



## The_Freak (26. Februar 2009)

The Rock schrieb:


> Gibt ja auch noch die SLI Option, und da wird die 2 GB 285 aber allen SOWAS von wegziehen.




Die SLI Option von 3x GTX285 2GB dürfte aber auch allen SOWAS von das Portmonai leer ziehen


----------



## Dr. Cox (26. Februar 2009)

Mal ganz abgesehen von den Mickrorucklern, die flüssiges Spielen dann auch wieder unmöglich machen.


----------

